
The Arduous Journey of Porting C to Rust - steveklabnik
https://bawk.space/2016/10/06/c-to-rust.html
======
seren
I have a feeling that "Part 2: Making everything Rustic" is more or less
equivalent to a rewrite from scratch. A realistic way might be to achieve Part
1, and then extract some part/module you could rewrite more or less
independently without breaking the whole (which might not be an easy feat on a
legacy C application).

